# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  سوالات پایه ای برای یک مبتدی در برنامه نویسی با Rasberry PI

## jaykob

سلام و احترام


من قصد دارم که برنامه نویسی رو روی Rasberry PI شروع کنم و هدفم هم با توجه به زبان C#‎‎‎‎ که کم و بیش بلد هستم این هست که صرفا با نسل جدید این برد ها که از WIN 10 پشتیبانی می کنه کار کنم . من این برد رو به همراه ملزومات مورد نیاز سفارش دادم ولی خیلی مبتدی هستم و این تاپیک رو ایجاد کردم که سوالات پایه ای در این زمینه پرسیده بشه که شاید افرادی که مشکل مشابه من رو دارند مشکلشون حل بشه :

1 - اولین سوال اینه که من توضیحات این صفحه که دوست خوبمون Felony زحمتش رو کشیدن خوندم سوالم اینکه که زمانی ما Windows 10 IoT رو نصب کنیم باید کابل HDMI رو به یک مانیتور وصل کنیم و آدابتور رو هم به برق بزنیم و کابل LAN رو از یک سمت به رسبری و از سمت دیگه به لپ تاپ خودمون بزنیم ؟

2 - اون بخشی که صفحه ایستا به ما نمایش داده می شود آیا ما باید IP رو وارد کنیم یا اینکه خودش IP می گیره ؟ اون کابل LAN که به رسبری زدیم باید بره توی سویچ ما یا حالت کراس اور داره و یک سر باید به رسبری و یک سر به لپ تاپ بخوره . 

3 - من روی لپ تاپم ویژوال 2015 رو نصب دارم . در کل به چه زبانی می شه برای رسبری کد نویسی کرد ؟

4 - برای برنامه نویسی ما باید به ویندوز رسبری از طریق شبکه با Power Shell وصل بشیم و کد بنویسیم ؟

5 - در اون مثال هایی که یک BreadBoard وصل کرده به pin های رسبری با یک مقاومت و دو تا LED چه مثال های دیگه ای روی BreadBoard می شه زد ؟

6 - من یک ماژول GPS خریدم که بتونم موقعیت فعلی برد رو داشته باشم و به یک IP و PORT مشخصی بفرستم . چطور می تونم این کار رو بکنم ؟

7 - آیا برای کار با ماژول های دیگه مثل دوربین مثالی در ویژوال هست که چطوری عکس یا فیلم بگیریم و ذخیره کنیم و یا ... ؟


خیلی عذر می خوام سوالات زیاد شد ولی خوب فکر می کنم مجهولات ذهن هر مبتدی باشه ...

با تشکر

----------


## Felony

> 1 - اولین سوال اینه که من توضیحات این صفحه که دوست خوبمون Felony زحمتش  رو کشیدن خوندم سوالم اینکه که زمانی ما Windows 10 IoT رو نصب کنیم باید  کابل HDMI رو به یک مانیتور وصل کنیم و آدابتور رو هم به برق بزنیم و کابل  LAN رو از یک سمت به رسبری و از سمت دیگه به لپ تاپ خودمون بزنیم ؟


بله




> - اون بخشی که صفحه ایستا به ما نمایش داده می شود آیا ما باید IP رو وارد  کنیم یا اینکه خودش IP می گیره ؟ اون کابل LAN که به رسبری زدیم باید بره  توی سویچ ما یا حالت کراس اور داره و یک سر باید به رسبری و یک سر به لپ  تاپ بخوره .


همونطور که گفتم امکان اتصال موس یا کیبرد به Windows IOT فعلا وجود نداره ، پس شما کاری نمیکنید ، خودش IP میگیره ، من با سوئیچ امتحان کردم و خیلی راحت بعد از چند ثانیه IP گرفت ولی در حالت Crossover تست نکردم ولی فکر نمیکنم مشکل خاصی باشه .




> 3 - من روی لپ تاپم ویژوال 2015 رو نصب دارم . در کل به چه زبانی می شه برای رسبری کد نویسی کرد ؟


شما برای رزپری برنامه نویسی نمیکنی ، برای سیستم عاملی که روشه این کارو انجام میدی ، اگر از توزیع های لینوکس استفاده میکنی C,C++‎‎‎, Python, Perl, Ruby و همچنین زبانهای Net. به واسطه Mono و اگر از Windows IOT استفاده میکنی C#‎‎‎,C++‎‎‎,Python و دیگر زبان های Net.




> 4 - برای برنامه نویسی ما باید به ویندوز رسبری از طریق شبکه با Power Shell وصل بشیم و کد بنویسیم ؟


از طریق پاورشل میتونید تنظیمات ویندوز رو تغییر بدید ، برای برنامه نویسی رو سیستم خودتون کد رو مینویسید و به رسپری پوش میکنید و به وسیله IP رسپری میتونید Remote Debug رو فعال و برنامتون رو به صورت ریموت دیباگ کنید .




> 5 - در اون مثال هایی که یک BreadBoard وصل کرده به pin های رسبری با یک  مقاومت و دو تا LED چه مثال های دیگه ای روی BreadBoard می شه زد ؟


 :متعجب: هر چیز دیگه ای رو !
BreadBoard صرفا یک واسط مرتب برای سیم کشی بین قطعات الکترونیکی هست ، شما اگه امکانات و حال داشته باشی مادربرد رو هم میتونی رو Breadboard پیاده سازی کنی !




> 6 - من یک ماژول GPS خریدم که بتونم موقعیت فعلی برد رو داشته باشم و به یک IP و PORT مشخصی بفرستم . چطور می تونم این کار رو بکنم ؟


بستگی داره :

ماژلتون چی باشه
رسپری از اون پشتیبانی بکنه
سیستم عاملتون درایورش رو داشته باشه

اگه همه این ها پاس شد ، میرید به سایت سازنده ماژول یا DVD همراه اون و SDK مرتبط یا نمونه کدها رو مطالعه میکنید و یکی دوتا از نمونه کدها رو روی رسپری خودتون تست میکنید تا از صحت عملکرد رسپری و ماژلتون اطمینان پیدا کنید و بعد برنامه خودتون رو با توجه به نمونه کدها پیاده میکنید .




> 7 - آیا برای کار با ماژول های دیگه مثل دوربین مثالی در ویژوال هست که چطوری عکس یا فیلم بگیریم و ذخیره کنیم و یا ... ؟


در این سایت نمونه پروژه های زیادی رو میتونید پیدا کنید : https://microsoft.hackster.io/en-US
همچنین با جستجو در گوگل ، ولی در کل برای کار با Windows IOT فعلا باید کمر همت بست چون محصول جدیدی هست و مرجع و رفرنس براش فعلا چندان زیاد نیست .


موفق باشید .

----------

